# südnorwegen??!!



## krausens (24. März 2007)

moin moin

fahre im sommer oder herbst nach norge!!

und zwar nach oslo wollte fragen ob man da auch angeln kann in seen oder flüssen und wenn welche sind das??!! 

ps. wie siehts denn da am hafen aus???

MFG


----------



## Norlyr (24. März 2007)

*AW: südnorwegen??!!*

Hallo krausens,

Angeln kann man in Norwegen doch überall, auch am Osloer Hafenviertel. Hab dort im Sommer viele Leute auf Makrele, Hornhecht und Pollack angeln sehen, und auch fangen natürlich!

Wir haben hier aber Leute die dir zum Gebiet um Oslo genaue Infos geben können!#6 

Gruss norlyr#h


----------



## nordman (27. März 2007)

*AW: südnorwegen??!!*

na, da kann dir geholfen werden!

der oslofjord bietet die erwæhnten fischarten, dorschangelei ist nicht spektakulær, ich wuerde aber sagen, immer noch besser als an der ostsee. der oslofjord ist der artenreichste norwegens, es lassen sich auch so ziemlich sæmtliche plattfischarten dort fangen, vom heilbutt mal abgesehen.

dazu kommt eine wirklich gute fischerei auf meerforelle, allerdings geht das sicher am besten im fruehjahr.

binnengewæsser gibt es um oslo herum massenhaft. es gibt erstklassige hechtgewæsser, wie den steins- und den tyrifjorden, die glomma unterhalb von sørumsand ist æusserst interessant, die artenvielfalt dort ist atemberaubend: æschen, hechte, barsche, forellen, zander, rapfen marænen und quappen kommen dort nebeneinander vor. dazu die nitelva, in die sich im fruehjahr extreme mengen von weissfischen, hechten und zandern begeben.

ausserdem gibt es unmengen von høher gelegenen seen, in denen viele bachforellen vorkommen.

die gegend um oslo ist fuer angler sehr interessant.

hier mal ein paar bilder, was ich da so in der letzten zeit gefangen habe:

http://img517.*ih.us/img517/126/hechtwo3.jpg

hecht







meerforelle

http://img162.*ih.us/img162/6448/sj5xv8.jpg

seeforelle

http://img211.*ih.us/img211/4233/quappepx7.jpg

quappe

http://img516.*ih.us/img516/8461/dorschqs1.jpg

dorsch


----------



## angler0507 (27. März 2007)

*AW: südnorwegen??!!*

Mann, mann, mann, das sind ja wirklich Traumfische. Nordman, du lebst im Paradies: Mein Neid ist dir sicher...


----------

